# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Vef Super B407

## edza135

Pārdodu.
Cenu piedāvāt

----------


## Isegrim

Cena tavā ziņā; par trim aliņiem taču neatdosi. Es pats vairs savu kolekciju nepapildinu (līdzi nepaņemt!), bet man ir pāris draugu-kolekcionāru, kam piedāvāt. Nevajadzētu ļaut nevienam vecam radio iet postā; vēsture tomēr. Piezvani!

----------

